# installing iTunes makes my CD drive stop working



## bluex213 (Jul 30, 2004)

After reinstalling all system software on my Sony VAIO Windows 2000 Pro laptop, I tried installing the new iTunes 6.0 (which I previously had running), but I got an error message saying that another program was trying to take over the CD drive and that I should reinstall. However, iTunes would still run, but then my CD drive stopped working. I uninstalled and reinstalled the CD drive hardware and driver, but none of this helped. Also, the Drag'n Drop software stopped working. I suspect this is causing the conflict, but they used to work together, and I want to keep Drag'n Drop for disc copying and data CDs. I've already had to reinstall the system software 4 times because of this problem, just to get the CD player back, so I'm afraid of "losing" it again. Does anyone know anything about this issue? Thanks.:4-dontkno


----------



## bluex213 (Jul 30, 2004)

*I found the solution to my own problem!*

Microsoft has a fix for it:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=270008


----------

